# As promised - Apple TV 2 running XBMC + IceFilms



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok so it arrived today, wasnt the quickest or easiest jailbreak and install of XBMC as i seem to be the first to do 4.4.2 version (released yesterday).

I now running iOS5 Apple TV with mirroring etc... version 4.4.1 software (i upgraded to 4.4.2 latest, then Seas0nPass downgraded it to 4.4.1 when it restored)

IceFilms gives you access to over 90,000 films to stream for free 

Video...





*How To Guide*

*JAILBREAKING APPLE TV 2*
Download Seas0nPass (mac or win)
http://support.firecore.com/entries/387605#overview

DOWNLOAD 4.4.1 PACKAGE FROM APPLE & OPEN PACKAGE IN Seas0nPass (option + click on Create IPSW (shift + click in windows)

http://appldnld.apple.com/AppleTV/041-2846.20111017.34NPe/AppleTV2,1_4.4.1_9A335a_Restore.ipsw

let it compile and restore apple tv on its own, be patient!

Plug in power and keep USB plugged in and boot tethered into iOS by clicking 'Boot Tethered' in Seas0nPass. _(Make sure Apple TV plugged in near your TV, as once you have tethered you cannot switch apple tv off and on again or it will lose its jailbrak)_

Apple TV will now be running jailbroken 4.4.1 (this works even if you updated to 4.4.2

*Installing XBMC*
open up terminal and type:



> ssh [email protected]
> 
> Password *alpine*
> 
> ...


You might get this error:


> Unpacking org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2 (from latest_atv2.deb) ...
> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2:
> org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2 depends on org.xbmc.xbmc-seatbeltunlock; however:
> Package org.xbmc.xbmc-seatbeltunlock is not installed.
> ...


if so... enter this in terminal


> echo "deb http://apt.saurik.com/ tangelo-3.7 main">/etc/apt/sources.list.d/saurik.list
> 
> apt-get update
> 
> apt-get -f install


XBMC should now be on the apple menu

*Install IceFIlms*
Download repo zip:
http://anarchintosh-projects.google...ry.googlecode.anarchintosh-projects.1.0.1.zip

Open FileZilla and connect to your Apple TV
New Site > Select SFTP and the host address if your Apple TV IP address.
Username: root
Password: alpine

As default you will be in a subdirectory of the apple tv, go back a couple of folders to the /private/var directory

Transfer the repo zip to */private/var/mobile* directory

In XBMC goto system > Addon Manager > Install Addon From Zip

find zip you just added (will be within the HOME dir)

Anarchintosh repo will now be enabled and will be in *Addons > Video Addons* which should show Icefilms, if not show the left side menu (press right on remote) and select the Auto update to off and on again, this should refresh the repo and show IceFilms.

Goto Videos>Video Addons> Icefilms and enjoy a film, you deserved it!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks helpful.

Apple tv is it worth it?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice ad. Movie night at yours???


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

i might be on youor case about this! i got XBMC installed a few months back but could not stream any content from my mac so just forgot about it, i kept getting an error which when googled seemed no1 had a fix for. i shall try the above thanks


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice! 

Does this support HD audio do you know?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do they do 1080p videos?

Where did you but it from?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

This looks like it could be worth a little purchase


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Exactly my thinking Ian, only if it's 1080p though.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Exactly my thinking Ian, only if it's 1080p though.


Just had a look on Apple and think it might only be 720p


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hopefully we should see a 1080 unit soon from apple.

Its just a shame you cant hook up a external hard drive to it


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to stick Ice films on my XBMC tonight and see how well it goes. Could be a useful add on!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha yes quite useful having access to 90,000 odd films for free lol.

So... Yes apple will do 720p max although it can struggle with 720p in icefilms due to a mixture of stream size and hardware maxing out.

It's great for dvdrips though  which are good quality for free 

You can hook up a NAS drive to it if it's jail broke with xbmc.


----------

